# Crew Cab and chassis



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I do lots of short trips, not so good for today's eco friendly diesel's though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now your talking


----------



## S.U.M (Apr 17, 2013)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> 400? That would be sweet, more like 750 even plunking down 10k.



Ain't that the truth..


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> Driving new **** is awesome.


It gets old after awhile...


----------



## Mort (Jul 18, 2012)

If you were to go new, I believe you can still get a V10 in a Ford F-450/550 cab/chassis. At least, you could a year or two ago, I haven't checked lately.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Prius with a trailer is all you need.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I think a used medium duty truck is going to be your fit. It will do everything you want it to, but be a daily driver type.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Morning Wood said:


> I think a used medium duty truck is going to be your fit. It will do everything you want it to, but be a daily driver type.


Just so happens there is a medium and heavy duty public truck auction once a week here.

I still want a crew cab so i can take the kids if i want.


----------



## BAREIN (Dec 26, 2007)

A well specced out medium duty is a hard find, the majority of them are dogs.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Those cab overs come with crew cabs but I bet they don't tow much.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Morning Wood said:


> Those cab overs come with crew cabs but I bet they don't tow much.


They don't. I do like them, there was a dealer I stopped by earlier this summer.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

Mediums are a heat score here. Unless it's in fantastic shape


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

We have a older ford f450 V-10. When you put a 9k fork lift on a trailer it does ok, just don't expect to win a race going up hill. You will win a race going to the gas pumps though. 

I just bought a 2008 CC duramax well out of warranty and I wouldn't hesitate to take it anywhere or pull just about anything with it. It will drag around our camper like it's not even there, It sits about about 8.5-9K loaded. 

I'd much rather pull the fork lift or skid with my duramax then the companies Ford V-10.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

So i decided to stick with my 78 for now. 

Just did 432 miles in it today, had 10k on the trailer, top speed was 76 ( must have been going down hill) average speed was 58, 10.2 mpg average, AC blasting. 

Got a couple pictures of it in action, i love that old truck.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Doing work


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Was thinking about your fork truck dilemma.

Guy up here has an old cabover/snubnose that's he's put a rollback wrecker bed on. Uses it mostly for picking up old street rod-to-be iron.

Was going to post a pic of his rig, just hadn't run into last few days.

Seemed like it would be just the schnitzel for hauling up forkers.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Darn, I have a truck with your name on it.


----------

